# What tracks are these



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Raccoon? Or Skunk



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a raccoon ..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That's what I was thinking

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm guessing skunk. I don't think the back toes are long enough to be a raccoon.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I had to look it up after your post longbow and now I'm confused. I have caught a bunch of skunks in live traps at my house so it's possible skunks are back.

This is a Raccoon track. I can see a front paw by a rear paw in the example when it walks.










I couldn't find a good example of a skunk walking to be positive on identification. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

follow tracks. kill one. take picture of dead animal in tracks. post on this thread. will then make positive ID.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> This is a Raccoon track. I can see a front paw by a rear paw in the example when it walks.


 I think you're right. I didn't even think to consider the cadence of his tracks.


----------



## oldguysrule (Sep 18, 2016)

Raccoon for sure I have caught 11 in my back yard this year


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd trade your **** problem for my skunk problem.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No thanks I trapped the heck out of the skunks a few years ago. Stunk the heck out of the neighborhood 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37955-baked-raccoon.html


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually looks good!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I served a mission to Texas back in the early 70's. Around Louisiana, they eat or did eat raccoon, armadillo and opossum. I had a meal appointment one night to try one of them (can't remember which), but I got transferred to a new area a couple of days before the meal so I didn't get to eat any.


----------

